# Submit science articles or advertising to 'Escape Velocity' magazine



## Robert M. Blevins (Aug 11, 2007)

Adventure Books of Seattle's annual print sci-fi/sci-fact magazine, *'Escape Velocity'*, is being released on or around September 15, 2007. We are still open to submissions until August 31 for science articles (we add images to your article for you) and hard science-fiction short stories. Articles, images, and short stories must be attached to your email - not pasted. Word has a bad habit of substituting characters in pasted email text. In the subject box of your email, *EV Article* or *EV Story*, or *EV Ad Proposal.*

In addition, we're seeking a few advertisements. *NO CHARGE.* Yes, that's correct. You can apply to have your sci-fi book, website, or publishing house appear in the magazine - FOR FREE. The staff feels that promoting science fiction from both established and promising new sources is worth running them for no charge. No catches. No tricks. 

Simply send us a proposal with all the information. *If it's a book,* we'll need a hi-res photo of the author, the front cover image, and a short bio on the author, as well as information on where readers can purchase the book.

*If it is a website,* tell us about it, i.e. why is the website a major contributor to sci-fi. No spam sites, please. All website submissions will be researched before we include them in the magazine. You must give us permission to draw a screenshot or two from the website for inclusion into the magazine, and a short bio on the staff of the website would not hurt.

*If you have a small press, or are a larger publisher,* we'll need the usual information. Please limit your cover images to three or four books only. We can't include every book you offer. Again, we need the basic information about your staff, and a short history of your company for readers.

*Escape Velocity* is accepting Science Articles, as well as short fiction. Fire off a bit about the Mars Rovers, a historical story about early space flight, or anything in the hard sci-fi/space genre that you think may interest readers. You may include images in TIFF format, or JPEG, hi-resolution only please. If you have no images, no problem. We have over a million images on file at AB and we can locate enough correct ones to match the text of your article.

If you have any questions, contact Robert through the email link shown on the Escape Velocity page at Adventure Books. Or, you may email us directly HERE.

Managing Editors for EV:
Robert Blevins (Seattle)
Geoff Nelder (Great Britain)
Other staff shown on the Staff Page at AB.

Thanks!


----------



## Robert M. Blevins (Aug 28, 2007)

Update: submissions are now closed until January 1, 2008. Thanks to everyone! 

Details HERE.

RobertM


----------

